# Craftsman Router Lathe



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

I am very excited about BJs knobs, So, I purchased a Craftsman router lathe from eBay. It was supposed to be new-in-box and never-used. (like we should believe it)
I also downloaded the Craftsman Router Lathe Manual pdf that was offered by BJ. My question is: The router carriage has about 3/64 play, the wobble was measured where the follower would attach to the router carriage; is this looseness enough to affect the quality of a turning other than a knob? Next, the follower was not included with the lathe. It is not a biggie as I can make one. But how long was the original follower? I like the way BJ has mounted his and I will do something similar. Also would anyone have information about the measurements of the Drive Center Holder and Drive Centre Insert that is mentioned in BJs pdf file?
Take care
Doyle


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doyle

3/64" is no big deal, the weight of the router will hold it down in place,,,the Drive Center Holder can be found on eBay from time to time but you can make your own with a sq.block of hardwood and a full threaded bolt that you have gound to a sharp point or some round stock that you ground to a spur point...on a grinder...or you can pickup one at a woodworkers store,lathe part....

" follower was not included with the lathe " not to sure what you mean by that ( follower ) .... ?


==========



Doyle said:


> I am very excited about BJs knobs, So, I purchased a Craftsman router lathe from eBay. It was supposed to be new-in-box and never-used. (like we should believe it)
> I also downloaded the Craftsman Router Lathe Manual pdf that was offered by BJ. My question is: The router carriage has about 3/64 play, the wobble was measured where the follower would attach to the router carriage; is this looseness enough to affect the quality of a turning other than a knob? Next, the follower was not included with the lathe. It is not a biggie as I can make one. But how long was the original follower? I like the way BJ has mounted his and I will do something similar. Also would anyone have information about the measurements of the Drive Center Holder and Drive Centre Insert that is mentioned in BJs pdf file?
> Take care
> Doyle


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi BJ and thanks. Just returned from town. The follower is the part that attaches on the front of the router carriage. The same place where in your photo you have a block of wood attached to the router carriage and riding on top of the upright board mounted on the front of the lathe. I could not get the router plate holes to line up with the slots of the router carriage and I was sure that you had the same router on yours. Went back and sure enough I saw where you drilled a mounting hole. 
I like the photos of your shop. Sure is a sweet set up.
Thanks again and take care.
Doyle


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Doyle

" The follower " got ya,, that part is a part of the base or to say a round dog that sticks out from the mouinting plate...3/8" OD,,, I made 3 guides to fit on it out of hardwood...that can follow the board in the front or a pattern if it's screwed to front board... ( a copy cat thing ) 


=======


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks again BJ, can't wait to give the lathe a go. I will let you know how well it works. But not today. it is over 100 in the shop and it is not the hottest part of the day.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"it is over 100 in the shop and it is not the hottest part of the day."

CHICKEN!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Doyle,

Is your shop insulated? Do you have a fan blowing a bit just the keep the air cool? I find that helps me on the hot days....though it doesn't get as hot as that in Squamish, usually in summer hottest is 35C. I know Harry, it's actually cool compared to where you are....but that's warm to me.

Now that you're getting your RL going, it's getting me excited to get mine going. I'm just finishing a clamp job on the router table/utility table (it seems it's become that) but once it's done, I'll figure out how to clamp the RL to the top and try something....probably some knobs as in BJ's examples.

Keep on truckin' and take some pics and poste...that's what Harry likes.

Ed......


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Ed, no my shop is not insulated just wood siding. I do have an air conditioner but with no insulation it will get hot in a hurry. I do have two fans running so I can last for a little bit. Will be interested to know when you get yours up and running. Figured I would try knobs first also.
AND Harry --- you bet I am chicken -- when my shirt gets wet and perspiration runs down on my glasses - it is time to head for the house. 
If I turn on the air-condition early in the morning I can get a few hours in but that's it. Besides this old fart just doesn't have the get up and go anymore. (and good wood is hard to find up here) 
You take care now
I like reading your posts
Doyle


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doyle

Thanks and I like your shop also... is that a ICE box next to the router table maybe open that sucker up and get some cold air from it with a fan in front of it.. 


Below you will see why I tough it maybe a ICE BOX

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Oak-Antique...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-UNUSUAL...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=oak+ice+box&category0=




==========



Doyle said:


> Hi BJ and thanks. Just returned from town. The follower is the part that attaches on the front of the router carriage. The same place where in your photo you have a block of wood attached to the router carriage and riding on top of the upright board mounted on the front of the lathe. I could not get the router plate holes to line up with the slots of the router carriage and I was sure that you had the same router on yours. Went back and sure enough I saw where you drilled a mounting hole.
> I like the photos of your shop. Sure is a sweet set up.
> Thanks again and take care.
> Doyle


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi BJ, That cabinet is where I keep some sharpening stones some small jigs and a hair dryer and steam iron, works well on very thin stock and wood veneer - making them lay flat -
Just had an idea -- I could line one shelf with foil drill holes in the back, put a block of ice on the foil and let the fan blow from the back.
I didn't spend any time in the shop today. I took the wife to an auction house and spent the day looking. Did not find a thing to bring home. We had a good day out and about.
Take care BJ
Doyle


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Doyle, I made this Welsh dresser (which is now at my son's home) around 25 years ago in a tin shed 10' x 20' during my Christmas break when the daily temperatures averaged 108*F. I clearly remember being stripped to the waist and the sweat running from my forehead in a continuous stream! Perhaps YOU don't need to lose weight!
I look forward to seeing projects far more complex than knobs coming off your router lathe, perhaps a pair of reading lamps with straight flutes or possibly Barley twists, come on Doyle, I know you're more than capable.

My present tin shed is 15" x 20" with 2" insulation held against the gabled roof with chicken wire, this keeps it cool 'till about noon when the sun is facing the front of the shed, then, it's a case of finish for the day or switch on the 2.5 hp air con. which brings the temp. down in about five minutes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Have you checked out the price of knobs as of late, at 2 to 4 dollars each. that can break the bank..
It's not to bad if you only need one or two but lets say 10 or so...
It's nice to have a tool that can make a item that saves you some money.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1576&filter=jig%20knobs
http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?filter=jig+knobs&submit.x=0&submit.y=0

Lamps and things like that are nice but how many do you need in the house ..

I made some Barley twists handles the other day for some files that I had in the tool box for years without handles now they are safe to use...just one more item the lathe tool can do to save some money for the work shop...

I know I could have just got some dowel rod out and drilled a hole in one end and do the same thing but it's a fun tool to use and like I said the files I had for years without handles...

It's one tool that can pay for it's self in short order...and that's hard to do with any other tool in the shop.........

I would say go for it Doyle you got to start somewhere plus it's FUN...
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/8193-beadlock-pro-joinery-4.html
=========


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Harry, that is one fine looking dresser and remarkable with temperatures on average of 108. Is that blue willow that I see in the cabinet?
Oh yes I do need to slim down a bit as I am around 280 to 290, always up and down like a yo-yo. As for future plans for the router lathe, yes but first I have to find some good wood and when I do, I plan on building a grandfather clock case with nice columns and such. This is also why I added the wood lathe, router table and horizontal router table to my collection. I plan on adding some inlay work and some glass etching, a rose design.
I have perused your gallery view and like your shop very much. When I see your shop and BJs, it makes me feel good in that I am not the only one spending more time on clean up than working on projects. Even with dust collection and shop vac running - just can't make sawdust go where I want it.
Thanks for the post
Take care
Doyle


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj., I only suggested a pair of lamps as a starting exercise for Doyle to become familiar with his new router lathe, I would have then suggested a standard lamp followed probably by a four poster bed with knobs on!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Doyle, I haven't a clue as to what the crockery on the dresser is because we gave it to our son and his wife when we bought our current home which doesn't have a suitable spot for it. Just about every woodworker that I've ever met has the ambition to make a case for a grandfather clock but decide against it when they price a clock movement! I really do hope that this does not happen to you Doyle. Template Tom made one some years ago which was stood without a movement in it for years, I eventually gave him a Japanese quartz clock that looked very authentic with it's pendulum, chains and weights.
Regarding workshop cleanliness, mine is a no contest compared with Bj's which never shows a grain of sawdust, whereas if you look carefully at any shot of mine you will see copious amounts of sawdust. I have a minor clean-up after each project, occasionally during a big one when I'm ankle deep in the stuff but only one or two major clean-ups each year. I make a point of never welding straight after a wood project when sawdust in still in the air, I'm told that it could lead to an explosion.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

You crack me up,,,  here's' some snapsots with saw dust in them 


http://www.routerforums.com/74088-post32.html


===========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My apologies Bj., I must have had sawdust in my eyes when I viewed those shots. I'm pleased that you realise that all but my actual projects are meant to be light hearted and that I don't set out to offend ANYONE.


----------

